# Got a good one in my Tin boat :-)



## Fish Chris

As most of you know, I fish a LOT, and a lot of my fishing is specifically for giant, trout-eating, California bass {although I have really been getting back to my multi-species roots, more and more the last few years}. 
Anyway, Thursday, I was fishing at a little trout-fed pond, and caught the second biggest bass of my life, and the biggest in 5 years, since my 18.4 lb PB.

Not only was she huge, at 17.1 lbs, and 28 1/2 length, by 25 girth, but she was exceptionally clean, and healthy looking. I have every reason to believe she will live at least 2 or 3 more years, with all the chance in the world to reach 20 lbs..... at which point I will catch her again, setting the new Nor Cal record (current is 18.7 lbs) and setting a new PB 
Whooo Hooo !  What a fish, huh ? 












Great fishing to you guys,
Fish Chris


----------



## bAcKpAiN

:shock: =D> 

We don't have a jaw dropping emoticon so these will have to do. NICE BASS!


----------



## cardrken

Great fish. What a hawg!


----------



## Jim

:shock: :shock: :shock:

:beer:


----------



## Waterwings

Wow! What type of line/rig were you using to catch that beauty!? :shock: 8)


----------



## Jim

Waterwings said:


> Wow! What type of line/rig were you using to catch that beauty!? :shock: 8)



Harpoon man....Ever read moby dick? :wink:


----------



## Waterwings

Jim said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What type of line/rig were you using to catch that beauty!? :shock: 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harpoon man....Ever read moby dick? :wink:
Click to expand...


Thar she blows! :lol:


----------



## asinz

NICE FISH! My chances of that are little to none, seeing how I have been skunked the last three days, not even a bite.


----------



## Tyler_W

Great Fish!


----------



## FishinsMyLife

You say "little pond," but how big is it acre wise (if you know)? I know some of y'all record chasers are protective about your baits and might not want to share what you caught him on, but...what did you catch her on? That is a great fish wherever you are.

Is it a prespawn fish with eggs or is it just really healthy and fat?


----------



## Fish Chris

It was definately prespawn. I caught it on a 6" Huddleston trout. The pond is about 60 acres, and is a public place, but most of the fishing pressure is for dinky little hatchery trout.... dumped in 1 week, and pulled out the next. Hey man, whatever flips your switch. But I just don't think fishing for a trophy bass' dinner, could ever send my adrenalin level through the roof, or make my heart lodge in my throat, like catching a monster bass does ! 

Oh, my gear is just a medium light spinning rod, although I use 30 lb braid on it, with a 20 lb fluorocarbon leader.

Peace,
Fish Chris


----------



## Jim

Fish Chris said:


> Oh, my gear is just a medium light spinning rod, although I use 30 lb braid on it, with a 20 lb fluorocarbon leader.
> 
> Peace,
> Fish Chris



:LOL2: :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood God that is one big bass.

Pretty fish - you are right it looks super healthy.

Cannot wait to see it again in two years 8)


----------



## Bubba

WOW! What a monster! Excellent fish! :beer:


----------



## jkbirocz

That is an incredible fish. Awesome catch, what is the fight like from a bass that size? :beer:


----------



## Zman

I hope to catch one a little over half that size some day.


----------



## ibanez

SWEET FANCY MOSES! :shock: :shock:


----------



## mtnbasser

PLEASE PUT IT BACK!!!!! ITS SCAR'N ME!!!!!! THAT IS BOUT THE BIGGEST FLIPP'N HAWG I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim

mtnbasser said:


> PLEASE PUT IT BACK!!!!! ITS SCAR'N ME!!!!!! THAT IS BOUT THE BIGGEST FLIPP'N HAWG I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




You should see the fish on his website :shock: 

https://www.trophybassonly.com/


----------



## BassAddict

GOOD GAWD MAN!!


----------



## slim357

Man I need to move to cali that thing could have eatin most of the bass ive caught this year, throwin a 6inch huddle on med spinning rod, bet that was fun.


----------



## kentuckybassman

You know...........I usually don't get jealous over another guys fish but that takes the cake!!!! Jealousy has set in just a tad!! LOL :mrgreen: 
Anyway,awesome fish dude!! =D>


----------



## Nickk

Sweet!

Are you up north by the Delta? I was just in SF and Sacramento, you can rent a bass boat out there :shock: I wish I would've had more time.


----------



## bcritch

Wow Nice fish. I like the catch & release as well.


----------



## shamoo

Good Lord Man, That is certainly a beautiful sight to see and to put her back, you da man, I applaud you =D>.


----------

